# dog farts



## Chris (Oct 7, 2005)

We have a very embarrassing issue here. Dog Farts!!!! Man oh man can Darcy clear a room! We have had Darcy now for 6 days and we have him on Nutro Max food. I am not sure what he was fed before, but I think it was not the best quality. He has gas in the worst way after he eats and I am wondering if that too "will pass" ( oh I just couldn't help that one .
Bingley has never had this issue and I am wondering if maybe Darcy may just be a farty dog or if it is the new food issue. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

For some reason the first week we had Rusty he would just fart up a storm...I can only guess that it was a reaction from the change of food? We don't have that problem anymore. I'm sure someone will give you a better answer.

Good luck!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Been there done that. Beau went thru a big farting issue when we first switched him over to the Wellness but no longer has that problem. Thank goodness, it could knock you out.


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

Chris said:


> We have a very embarrassing issue here. Dog Farts!!!! Man oh man can Darcy clear a room! We have had Darcy now for 6 days and we have him on Nutro Max food.


Whadda ya think the Max stands for???? hehehehe

dg


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

haha! Nutro Max, thats funny. I would say this will pass and agree with the other posters that its just the change in food that is playing with his tummy!!!


----------



## tannernoodle (Mar 19, 2008)

Ha ha! Been there....Tanner would get them when he'd get something new in his diet like a new treat or table scraps. Sometimes they were just nasty! Ha ha!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Sara (RIP) would let loose in the airplane when we hit 6,000. We wouldn't have to look at the instruments to see our altitude. Sadie/Obi don't have this reaction.
Food change does it -- it can wreck a vacation if you don't pack enough regular food & buy different.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Nutro Max really isn't any better than "Grocery Store" brands.

Look at the first few ingredients of Nuto Max:

Chicken Meal, Corn Gluten Meal, Wheat Flour, Poultry Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Ground Rice, Rice Bran, 

CORN and WHEAT... not good.

If you want to stick with Nutro, their best food is Nutro Ultra Hollistic (thats what my dogs on). Canidae is also good. Theres plenty of other good foods aswell, just basically stay away from anything with Bi-products, corn and wheat.


----------



## Chris (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks! I am really hoping that with time things will be much better. This is all new to me. I have never adopted an older dog before (18 months). We have always had puppies to start from the beginning and work to our needs and wants. But boy oh boy he sure is cute! I had Bingley and Darcy outside this afternoon in the backyard, and they were having so much fun playing and digging in the snow. This may just work!!!!! When they stop for a minute I will maybe get a chance to post some pictures.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Great Question!!!!!!!!!!!!! Food will make a difference, but, sometimes they might be pre-inclined to fart. My girls never pass one, however, Rusty will knock me off the couch about 4-5 times a week!! Good luck!!


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

Bailey stunk something awful when he was on Nutrience! and it wasn't just him farting, his coat had an awful smell, like it was coming out his pores. A bit like people, if you eat spicy food you kind of sweat it out your pores!!

I changed him back to Nutra Gold, and the stink stopped. Thank goodness!!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucy farted a lot the first week we had her. I think it was partly nerves. Also, I don't know what her breeder was feeding her. Now she's fine - only farts right before she needs to poop. It's a good way to know she needs to go.


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Holly is a gas bag....it was worse when she was on other foods, now she's on DVP's sweet tater & venison...but the gas is still here and bad at times. Her nickname is now Farty McFartknocker....EWWWWWW Gotta love our babies...LOL


----------

